# Hymer B584 windscreen



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

Having been hit by a stone last week and the screen split from top to bottom, we managed to get home and on Monday phoned insurers who nominated Autoglass to deal with it.

They had to order one in but got a call on Tuesday to say it was in. Fitted yesterday and it looks a good job, so would say good service.

But be warned, if you have a limit on windscreen claims, the total cost was just under £1900.

Regards.


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

brandywine said:


> Having been hit by a stone last week and the screen split from top to bottom, we managed to get home and on Monday phoned insurers who nominated Autoglass to deal with it.
> 
> They had to order one in but got a call on Tuesday to say it was in. Fitted yesterday and it looks a good job, so would say good service.
> 
> ...


Had two go on our Carthago Chic at €4500 a piece, thankfully both in warranty because Carthago were having trouble with their windscreen manufacturer, stress fractures due to sub standards.
A class screens are a scary price.

Wobby

Wobby


----------

